# Waiting Room



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

All three pair of birds have been in courtship mode so their attention has been focused on their mate and their territory. I'll be glad when the eggs are laid and they can spare a little time to be a pet again. 

It's almost dark and Walter is sitting on a perch in the flight pen, staring intently at his entrance to the coop. This is the first time in over a week that I've seen him any distance away from his mate, Grace. When he does this, I always know that she is laying her first egg of this clutch. It's always about the time of day you'd expect her to lay and he'll hold this pose for 20-30 minutes. I've never gone in to verify that the egg is there when he finally goes inside, but it's always there the next morning.

The other males don't behave like this. Perhaps Walter is from an older generation where the males stayed in the waiting room till after the delivery.  Have any of you seen anything like this?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> The other males don't behave like this. Perhaps Walter is from an older generation where the males stayed in the waiting room till after the delivery.  Have any of you seen anything like this?


Interesting observations, Terri! Walter sounds like the perfect gentleman. With Peep (FanTastic's wild and crazy guy), he's right there for every moment of everything. Castor treats FanFan with dignity and respect, and Ptero (being a younger man) lets Jewel take the lead and set the mood.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Yes, my birds too have smelled spring in the air and are behaving a lot more amorous these days 

LOL, that is funny and a GREAT indicator of impending eggs that Walter gives you  I haven't seen this behaviour myself with Eggbert, where he will keep his distance, waiting for Henny to lay. Most of the time with Eggbert, this behaviour is saved until after the eggs are layed. Then, anytime he's not on the nest, he stays as far away from it as possible.

This behaviour is normal for pigeons as you know. They like to keep a low profile before, during and after the arrival of eggs and babies. It's instinctive for them to keep their distance from their mate's nest so not to attract attention to it. 

Seems like Walter might be super sensitive and highly in tune to Grace and her natural biological "rhythms". It's really cute that he does this


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

TerriB said:


> All three pair of birds have been in courtship mode so their attention has been focused on their mate and their territory. I'll be glad when the eggs are laid and they can spare a little time to be a pet
> 
> The other males don't behave like this. Perhaps Walter is from an older generation where the males stayed in the waiting room till after the delivery.  Have any of you seen anything like this?


Is Walter also "chain" smoking, while he waits? Just look for little pile of cig. butts on the ground and nicotine stains on his feet.
daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, that sure in something I miss with only one bird - the interactions of mated pairs and the various antics.

Fortunately, I can ask to visit Cindy's Aviary to get my "fix." Her group always has something going on!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Is Walter also "chain" smoking, while he waits? Just look for little pile of cig. butts on the ground and nicotine stains on his feet.
> daryl



LOL, Daryl you crack me up 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terri,

Yep, things are hot and heavy in my coop. The males are never too far the hens, keeping an eye out.

With our sunny and warm weather, the courtship has been going on for a while.

I'm finding eggs every morning, and I must be careful about removing and replacing with dummy eggs, so we have no more oops babies!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Terri,
> 
> *Yes, my birds too have smelled spring in the air and are behaving a lot more amorous these days*


It doesn't seem to make any difference what time of year it is for my guys. They're always 'smelling' the sweet fragrance of spring.  


*"Fortunately, I can ask to visit Cindy's Aviary to get my "fix." Her group always has something going on!"*
The activity is hilarious now, Shi. We must have lunch again soon & then go to the 'aviary' show.  
Pij'ette & Mikko have moved across the aviary to the basket above Rae Charles & of course Malio has spotted the basket as well. They are too funny.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> It doesn't seem to make any difference what time of year it is for my guys. They're always 'smelling' the sweet fragrance of spring.
> 
> Cindy



Ha, ha, ha.....luckily for you Cindy, you're living the hot desert down in AZ, whereas my pigeons and myself are living up in the Canadian sub arctic! lol. 

Actually, this is a blessing in disguise, otherwise my birds would never get some "down" time from nesting Henny seems to take a break during the winter months anyway, all on her own...she's such a smart little girl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I hadn't thought about the "sun effect". Here in the Pacific northwest, this time of year is mostly damp and grey. We actually had a sunny warmish day about a week ago and it really increased the hormone level!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just visited our boys and girls in the aviary and there is so much billing and cooing going on my glasses got fogged up  . We deliberately don't put up nesting boxes but all four corners of the aviary are being used and so much "smooching" goiing on. Gotta get the wooden eggs out.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Lady Tarheel said:



Just visited our boys and girls in the aviary and there is so much billing and cooing going on my glasses got fogged up  . We deliberately don't put up nesting boxes but all four corners of the aviary are being used and so much "smooching" goiing on. Gotta get the wooden eggs out.

Maggie

Click to expand...

*Dang, Maggie! You wear glasses too?? I swear we were twins separated at birth - you are the "smaller" one... 

Mmmm, wonder if pigeons get "SAD" too??? No worries here in AZ - it's never "dark" that long...


----------

